# wearing a jersey over your suit/chest protection



## spacemarine5 (Sep 7, 2007)

how many of you guys wear a jersey of your suit/chest protection? do you also wear a shirt under your suit/chest protection? if so, does it get to hot?


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

try it! I'd wear a "quick dry" t-shirt under.


----------



## Mwehahaha (Oct 3, 2006)

depending on the weather... I usually wear an under armor shirt, armor, jersey.

if I am just messing around it's usually just the armor.


----------



## idaho biker 90 (Jun 24, 2007)

Thats what I was wondering too. Do you have a preference long vs, short sleeve?


----------



## neverwalk (May 14, 2005)

Depends on the weather, and what I'm doing.
I have a couple of 661 pressure suits, one short sleeved Assault, and one long sleeved Pressure Suit.
I wear a short sleeve wicking "t" under either of them, and I'll wear a Jersey with a logo if I'm Guiding, or a generic/personal jersey if it's chilly out and I'm not working. 
In addition, I'll pull the spine protection off if I'm wearing my hydration pack, but put it on if I'm riding without a pack.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

i wear tank-top over my armor.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

during snow rides I wear a long sleeve jersey, armor, and then a jacket.


----------



## bigEhit (Aug 14, 2007)

i choose to do short sleeve t shirt then armor (which is the 661 assault short sleeve) then either a 3/4 sleeve or long sleeve jersey depending on weather.


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

always wear a jersey over your armor.. otherwise you look like a crusty old downhiller w/ a mustache. ..
I don't wear armor, but if i did i'd wear a moisture wicking shirt under it to keep it from getting nasty for sure.. then i'd have a jersey on 100%. 
I like the dakine 3/4 sleeve jerseys .. they are nice and cool on hot summer days.


----------



## downhiller12345 (Jun 4, 2007)

I like to wear suit then LS jersey! to be honest ss and ls jerseys (for me) are the same temp wise. The material is so thin and i always get a nice draft when riding fast. plus LS helps hold the pads in place .


----------



## Wizard4620383 (May 12, 2007)

i wear a Cool max Addidas under my suit or nike does a cool max too .. armor and my long sleeves jersey all the time .. a DH run is 5 min or 7... if you feel very hot after your run just go under s cold shower ... its very hot here in summers, thats what i do when i feel im going to die


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

for normal days up in the high country a t-shirt, armor, jersey works perfect, for nice days, 3/4 sleve jersey... for cold days - long. hot days - short. simple as that.


----------



## spacemarine5 (Sep 7, 2007)

ok cool cause im probly gonna get a new suit and i got a new long sleeved jersey for xmas, so long sleeved jerseys arent too hot to wear on a normal day?


----------



## Method of Rhythm (Nov 20, 2007)

spacemarine5 said:


> ok cool cause im probly gonna get a new suit and i got a new long sleeved jersey for xmas, so long sleeved jerseys arent too hot to wear on a normal day?


Nope, not at all. They can actually give you greater confidence and false sense of security, they do for me.


----------



## huntandride (Sep 29, 2007)

this year im going short or long sleved under armor depending upon the weather (i have loads of that stuff from sports and hunting) then armor and a longsleve jersry. for me being a little hot dosent mattter if i feel more protected covered up


----------



## idaho biker 90 (Jun 24, 2007)

What kind of armor do you wear?

I got on 07 661 assualt pressure suit.


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

The undershirt also helps keep your pads from getting so rank after a weekend of riding..


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

*I wear an under shirt*

A thin tank top one from REI. I used to wear nothing under my Dionese Safety Jacket until I wore it all day at a resort and (this is gonna sound super gay) rubbed-my-nipples-so-raw-I-couldent-touch-them.
lol


----------



## spacemarine5 (Sep 7, 2007)

Demodude said:


> A thin tank top one from REI. I used to wear nothing under my Dionese Safety Jacket until I wore it all day at a resort and (this is gonna sound super gay) rubbed-my-nipples-so-raw-I-couldent-touch-them.
> lol


haha lol good point


----------



## gab26 (Jun 6, 2007)

Under Armor or something thin, then armor, and finally the jersey. All my jerseys are long sleeve they never seem hot. The jerseys actually help keep you cooler during the summer by keeping the sun off of you. 

When there is rain or snow a shell over the jersey.


----------



## spacemarine5 (Sep 7, 2007)

thanks for the advice

another question: what do you guys usually wear for shorts/pants? just normal shorts plus pads? or what?


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

I wore body armor ONCE riding DH.

I used a "Dry Tech" ITECH undershirt that I use for hockey underneath, and then my scrimmage hockey jersey on top. Hockey stuff works great for biking. It's kind of baggy, but for $6 dollars a jersey, who are you to complain.

Then of course, I gotta pimp out my jerseys. Numbers on the back and sleeves, last name on the back, and a captains C, cause I have some cap'n in me.


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

IMO, wearing just armor looks really goofy


----------



## Ro.nin (Jun 3, 2005)

Demodude said:


> A thin tank top one from REI. I used to wear nothing under my Dionese Safety Jacket until I wore it all day at a resort and (this is gonna sound super gay) rubbed-my-nipples-so-raw-I-couldent-touch-them.
> lol


Not gay at all. Unless you like pain. Ask any long distance runner...

If you don't wear a first layer under your armour *ALWAYS* tape your nipples. 
(big band-aids will do).


----------



## neverwalk (May 14, 2005)

For pants, I wear cycling short liners, my fav's are specialized Body Geometry, taken out of their baggy shorts. I wear the baggies over them for light trail, but the liners and heavier DH style shorts like these 
http://www.azonicusa.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=52_25&products_id=271

for freeride/DH.


----------



## Drklude (Apr 10, 2007)

I use a flak jacket without the elbow/forearm guards. I took a long sleeve shirt that is the light wicking material and cut it to a 3/4 length on the sleeves. The jacket still has sleeves and the sleeves on a regular t-shirt tend to get bunched up under the sleeves of the armor. Then just a jersey over that. For shorts I wear a pair of cycling shorts with baggy khaki shorts over them.


----------



## Method of Rhythm (Nov 20, 2007)

Ro.nin said:


> Not gay at all. Unless you like pain. Ask any long distance runner...
> 
> If you don't wear a first layer under your armour *ALWAYS* tape your nipples.
> (big band-aids will do).


He speaks truth.

<== XC State Champ


----------



## Arkayne (Dec 14, 2005)

I use a short sleeve synthetic shirt under, armor over, and my jersey.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

kenbentit said:


> The undershirt also helps keep your pads from getting so rank after a weekend of riding..


Not to mention "nipple chafe" :lol:


----------



## AW_ (Jan 3, 2006)

Funny topic. I thought I was the only one who suffered from nipple chafe, and I was embarrassed to bring it up. Now I have a support group.

Something I just recently figured out last year. Actually I didn't figure it out, a friend told me. I used to hand wash my armor thinking it was fragile (ironic huh?). Not any more. I stuff it in the washing machine on cold with some detergent... I run the Azonic Z6 upper body armor, throw in my knee pads too. I've been doing it for a year with no ill effect. I rarely use my armor more than a couple of days between washings. Just wanted to share because I know some of you have some funky ass gear, I can smell you in the lift lines.


----------



## Method of Rhythm (Nov 20, 2007)

For those of you with rank pad and armor I have a solution:

1. Find a spray bottle
2. Fill it halfway with water
3. Fill the other half with rubbing alcohol
4. Shake well
5. Spray on pads after every ride

Your gear will never smell again, promise!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Gauss said:


> try it! I'd wear a "quick dry" t-shirt under.


I usually wear a blck one .....lots of wicker.....then over the top I have a well ventilated jersey, because in SoCal it is warm all the time


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

*ha!*



Rover Nick said:


> IMO, wearing just armor looks really goofy


to each his own. when you're laying in the hospital cause you didn't wear armor would look goofy too. 
I wear it every time I DH or FR because if I got seriously hurt, my entire family would suffer me not being able to work. I'm not suggesting that if I wear armor that I won't get hurt,,, but I'm putting the odds in my favor.

Let's have a group hug for the sufferers of Rashy Nipple Syndrome.........I'm such a victom!!!!!!!


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

Demodude said:


> to each his own. when you're laying in the hospital cause you didn't wear armor would look goofy too.
> I wear it every time I DH or FR because if I got seriously hurt, my entire family would suffer me not being able to work. I'm not suggesting that if I wear armor that I won't get hurt,,, but I'm putting the odds in my favor.
> 
> Let's have a group hug for the sufferers of Rashy Nipple Syndrome.........I'm such a victom!!!!!!!


No, thats not what I'm saying. I meant JUST armor looks silly, i.e armor with nothing over it such as a jersey or a T-shirt.


----------



## NormanPCN (Oct 13, 2005)

I wear under armor under the the armor. Something that wicks and compressin fit. Heat dissipation is an issue for me so no jersey over the armor.


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

Rover Nick said:


> No, thats not what I'm saying. I meant JUST armor looks silly, i.e armor with nothing over it such as a jersey or a T-shirt.


lol, I read it wrong, please accept my humble apology


----------



## steez (Jul 24, 2004)

Method of Rhythm said:


> For those of you with rank pad and armor I have a solution:
> 
> 1. Find a spray bottle
> 2. Fill it halfway with water
> ...


That's a good idea, but also remember to wash it once in a while. It's good to kill off the stinky bacteria on a normal basis, but it's also good to wash out the salt and other minerals from the sweat once in a while.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Method of Rhythm said:


> For those of you with rank pad and armor I have a solution:
> 
> 1. Find a spray bottle
> 2. Fill it halfway with water
> ...


I just wear my pads and swim in the nearest lake/river after riding. The Downieville river probably contains about 3% of my own human sweat in it now.


----------



## hab1b (Jan 15, 2007)

armor? we don't need no stinking armor.


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

This 2008 Royal shizzle is the bombdigadizzle:


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

Demodude said:


> lol, I read it wrong, please accept my humble apology


No worries, ain't no thing but a chicken wing


----------



## FoxRider77 (Jul 28, 2005)

I wear just a sleeveless shirt under my armor and a LS over the top, If you don't wear armor you are stupid. I used to be stupid, but after a couple ER visits I wised up.  For my shorts I just wear under armour boxers under Troy Lee Moto shorts.


----------



## AW_ (Jan 3, 2006)

Kevin G said:


> This 2008 Royal shizzle is the bombdigadizzle:


I think I am having flashbacks from 1982. White frames, rims, and parts are the rage once again, and now clothing too. Everything old is new! Pink is the new black, and white is the new pink.

Anyone know where I can get a sweet fanny pack?



















And now for the grand finale to remind us that it is actually 2008 and things are way out of whack:


----------



## mace2 (May 3, 2004)

I just wear my dainese jacket with a short sleeve jersey over top. Never had a problem with chaffing or anything like that... but in that case I'd just wear some kind of under-armor type shirt. 

If you ride in cold weather mainly you might like a long sleeve jersey instead... Also depends on if your body armour includes sleeves or not.


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

I go to stores like ross or marshels and buy any clearence dry fit shirts. Nike,adidas,Hanes I have a few of them and they all are nearly the same. I don't care about color because I am just sweating in the dam thing. I then wear a rock garden flak jacket and a dh jersey. flak jackets tear up your nips pretty good is you don't where a protective undershirt..


----------



## spacemarine5 (Sep 7, 2007)

wow sounds like a ton of people have the nipple problem... 
lol


----------



## Ro.nin (Jun 3, 2005)

spacemarine5 said:


> wow sounds like a ton of people have the nipple problem...
> lol


Actually it seems that most of the people in this thread suffering from nipple chafing were wearing the Flak Jacket (including myself)... 

But seriously, it's more serious than it sounds. It's such a stupid sensation, it can ruin your day.


----------



## spacemarine5 (Sep 7, 2007)

so do any of you just wear normal shorts for riding? or do you all wear like padded stuff? also, how many people wear pants instead of shorts? it seems like it would make you kind of hot


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

I wear regular shorts. I like darker colored shorts that don't have any cargo pockets or at least very small ones


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

I usually go with a wicking shirt first (like a Nike Pro or whatever), armor, then jersey. So not very original.

The funny thing is everybody is wearing a wicking something under the armor - all that really does is wick the same sweat right away from your body and straight into the armor (much like what would have occured without the wicking something). As as we all know, once in the armor, all wicking stops immediately (which explains how armor and pads can turn into bio hazards in a matter of days). The only net advantage is the amount of sweat still wicking its way through the wicking something as you remove it at the end of the day - so at least we have that going for us. But, trust me, a wicking something aint no excuse for not washing them there pads and armor quite regularly (kids take note - smelly pads are only funny/cool in the Drop In bus - in real life they scare the normal people).

In summer (it gets to 40 regularly here...celsius...), I use armor + 3/4 jersey....and I've come very close to just the armor on several occasions....but I was worried about comments about crusty old downhillers with mustaches (do mustaches immediately appear if you hit a downhill wearing just body armor, or do you still have to grow one the usual way???), so I mostly chose to remain decent through it all (possibly quite nearly dead, too). And my nipples are fine with my 661 SP2 suit - am I missing out on something???


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

i'll be getting a pressure suit for this summer and am wondering what jersey to put over top of it??...do i have to get a size bigger so it will fit over top or do they account for that??


----------



## GnaR9 (Jul 7, 2007)

pipes10 said:


> i'll be getting a pressure suit for this summer and am wondering what jersey to put over top of it??...do i have to get a size bigger so it will fit over top or do they account for that??


Size bigger. Most body armour is way too bulky.
If I could find a lower profile armour I would rock it for sure.


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

^^thanks...


----------



## newbie-matt (Oct 4, 2007)

i wear a tank top... mainly because the protection gets itchy if its raining i will wear a t-shirt or a long sleeve t-shirt depends on how cold it is... i wear a jersey mainly because i dont like wearing my protection suit on the out side but the jersey makes it look cool!


----------



## desmo13 (Jul 31, 2006)

just wear this.. nothing over, nothing under...


----------



## rustyskills (Dec 23, 2007)

that suite must be a lady killer


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

it needs a trap door in the back and front


----------



## Playdeep (Mar 18, 2005)

What are the best under chamois shorts for under baggy shorts ?


----------



## kipdrunner (Aug 9, 2007)

I wear a t shirt, a fox Launch suit, and a Jersey. It gets a little too hot but nothing to worry about, I just always have a spare post-ride tshirt because the one under the armor, well its basically soaking


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

spacemarine5 said:


> how many of you guys wear a jersey of your suit/chest protection? do you also wear a shirt under your suit/chest protection? if so, does it get to hot?


Yes, and yes. And no, not too hot but I'm always hot anyway so I wouldn't really notice.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2008)

I have that black and white Royal jersey, which I wear over my 08 661 pressure suit. Yes it gets hot, yes, my regular T-shirt underneath is drenched. But then again, I'll trade a bit of discomfort for the peace of mind that armor brings.

I hear the Dainese suit's a lot more ventilated and lighter, though, anyone with experiences with both Dainese and 661?


----------

